# My first 'real' attempt at aquascaping



## Krullpes (11 Apr 2010)

Hi,

First up the UKAPS community is an inspiration and since finding it my passion for fishkeeping has really developed.

I decided to try my hand a 'real' aquascape with an Arcadia Arc 20l that I had on hand, I plan to keep shrimp and maybe some small fish in it. In terms of equipment, for the time being I plan on using the 9w light that came with it and I picked up an Aqua One Aquaclear 300 HoB filter and diy co2. 

I'm using ADA Powersand S dosed with Bacter 100 and topped with Amazonia II. I'm not sure what the rocks are but the wood I plan on using is Redmoor Root from my LFS. After some playing around last night I came up with this hardscape (excuse the quality, I only had my phone camera at hand).





In terms of planting, I love the idea of a glosso carpet so I think the forground will be that. At the back I was thinking Eleocharis parvula because the tank isn't that high. I hope to source some nice moss to attach to the root and I think I need another rock for the left side to balance that out.

Any thoughts/suggestions on the scape and particularly any planting ideas much appreciated, there are so many options with plants its hard to know what to look at.


----------



## NeilW (11 Apr 2010)

I really like the unusual layout of the wood emerging from the tank.  Worth considering some fissidens, pellia or moss in the nooks and crannies of the wood.  Your idea reminds me of this;
http://www.aquascapingworld.com/forum/aspiring-aquascapers/2433-10l-tower-2-a.html

Will the clip-on Arcpod be a problem visually sitting right next to the wood?


----------



## Themuleous (23 Apr 2010)

Yep, the wood is very nice 

How about just having the wood on its own?  I think a carpet of hairgrass or something would look cool with that bit of wood emerging out of it.

Sam


----------



## NeilW (23 Apr 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> How about just having the wood on its own?



agreed


----------



## ghostsword (23 Apr 2010)

I would place the wood on the right hand side, on the corner at the back, and plants radiating from it..


----------



## Krullpes (28 Apr 2010)

Thanks for the comments, I think Themuleous is right after playing around with it some more, the rocks are kind of lost so I'll save them for another tank.

The hairgrass carpet sounds cool, will be a bit easier than glosso with the lighting I have available. I've been trying to grow it in the tank since I posted and its all just melted away.

With the wood on the right back though I think it would be cool to keep it long around there and trim it short into the opposite diagonal.


----------

